# منظم ضربات القلب الصناعي – Artificial Cardiac Pacemaker



## حسنين علي موسى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سبحان من خلق فسوى ... فمنذ العصور الأولى لوجود الإنسان على الأرض ارتبطت حياته بعضو صغير لا يزيد حجمه عن قبضة اليد ... هو " القلب "... والتي كانت دقاته ترمز دائماً إلى نبض الحياة وإذا توقفت ضربات القلب توقفت معها الحياة ... فهو مضخة الدم التي تمد كل خلايا الجسم بالغذاء والطاقة .... وهو نبض الحياة ورمز الأيمان بقدرة الباري عز وجل ....

في العادة تستغرق دورة العمل في القلب جزءاً يسيراً من الثانية ، ولهذا فإن النبض Heart Beat يتراوح ما بين 70-80 نبضة في الدقيقة ، ويزيد عن ذلك عند الإجهاد العنيف وعند الإثارة الشديدة . يدفع القلب في كل انقباضة قوية ما يعادل ثلاث أوقيات من الدم في الشريان الأبهر بحيث إن هذه الكمية تعادل 1.5% من مجموع الدم في الجسم ، وبذلك فإن 60-70 دقة في الدقيقة تكفى لمرور جميع الدم في القلب والأوعية الدموية 60 مرة في الساعة ... ومن الثابت طبياً أن معدل النبض في مرحلة الطفولة أسرع منه في الشيخوخة ، ويظل ثابتاً في مقتبل العمر والشباب طالما لا يوجد هناك إجهاد عضلي أو مؤثر عاطفي .. فالقلب السليم قد يتخطى نبضه أثناء الراحة التامة 90 نبضة في الدقيقة ، والتمارين العنيفة قد تضاعفه ، وكذلك صعود السلالم والمرتفعات وتعليل ذلك أنه كما أن السيارة تتطلب وقوداً أكثر عند السرعة وصعود المرتفعات ... وكذلك الجسم يتطلب مزيداً من الدم ، ويلجأ القلب إلى قواه الاحتياطية فتتضاعف دقاته ليمد العضلات العاملة بكمية كبيرة من الدم ، ولكن عندما ينتهي المجهود العضلي العنيف تظل دقات القلب السريعة لمدة وجيزة لكي تختزن الأعضاء التي استنفذت رصيدها من الطاقة ... ويصبح متوسط سرعة ضربات الإنسان البالغ (76) انقباضه في الدقيقة أثناء الراحة تزداد إلى أكثر من الضعف عند قيام الإنسان بعمل شاق متواصل فسلجياً ... يعتبر النظام الكهربائي الناقل Electrical Conduction System المسؤول عن عملية تنظيم ضربات القلب ... يتكون هذا النظام من العقدة الجيبية الأذينية – Sinuatrial Node SA ، العقدة الأذينية البطينية Atriuventricular Node AV ، الظفيرة الأذينية البطينية الرئيسة أو ظفيرة هس Bundle of His ، الفرعين الواصلين إلى البطين الأيسر والبطين الأيمن Left Bundle Branch and Right Bundle Branch بالإضافة إلى ألياف بيركنجي Purkinje Fibers ....

ينشأ الإيعاز القلبي الكهربائي من العقدة الجيبية SA Node ، وهي تشكل مغزلي بطول 10-20 ملم تقع قرب اتصال الأجوف العلوي بالأذين الأيمن Right Atrium .... ومع أنه يفترض أن هنالك العديد من الحزم الناقلة التي تنقل التنبيه من العقد الجيبية إلىالعقد الأذينية البطينية AV Node ، فغالباً ما يكون النقل الكهربائي من خلية إلى أخرى عبرالعضلات الأذينة العاملة .... أما العقد الأذينية البطينية فهي الطريق الناقل الوحيدالطبيعي بين الأذين والبطين وتقع تحت شغاف الأذين الأيمن مباشرة ، فوق الطريق الناقل الوحيد الطبيعي بين الأذين والبطين ، تقع تحت شغاف الأذين الأيمن مباشرة ، فوق اتصال الوريقة الحاجزية لمثلث الشرف وأمام فتحة الجيب الإكليلي .... بعد تأخر النقل في العقدة الأذينية البطينية الغشائي إلى قمة الحجاب الحاجز بين البطينين العضلي ... تتفرع حزمة هيس Bundle of His إلى الغصن الأيمن والغصن الأيسر .... أما الأيمن فهو مجموعة وحيدة من الألياف الوحيدة التي تسير في الجانب الأيمن من الحجاب بين البطينين العضلي ، أماالغصن الأيسر فهو أكبر ولا يتألف من حزمة وحيدة ويتوضع على الجانب الأيسر من الحجاب بين البطينين العضلي ، وقد يتفرع الغصن الأيسر إلى طرق مميزة تسير إلى العضلة الحليمية الأمامية الجانبية وإلى العضلة الحليمية الخلفية الناصفة .. .الغصن الخلفي الأيسر يكون أكبر وأكثر انتشاراً من الغصين الأمامي وله تروية دموية أكثر ثباتاً من الغصين الأيسر الأمامي أو الغصن الأيمن ... ليتفرع الغصنان الأيمن والأيسر تدريجياً ليؤديا إلى ألياف بيركنجي الصغيرة Purkinje Fibersالتي تتفرع كالشجرة ، وأخيراً تتصل إتصالاً وثيقاً بالنسيج العضلي البطيني ....

إن الملايين من الناس يتملكهم الفزع بسبب لغط أو خفقان أو إسراع Tachycardia أو إبطاء في ضربات القلب Bradycardia ... وبرغم أنها جميعاً قد تحدث لقلوب سليمة لا علة فيها إطلاقاً وأن مرات حدوثها في هذه القلوب قد يزيد من حدوثها في القلوب المريضة حقاً . .... ولما كانت ضربات القلب هي المظهر المباشر الوحيد - الذي يستطيع أن يلمسه صاحب هذا القلب - الدال على مدى انتظام عمله فإنه من المنطقي جداً أن أي شئ غير عادى يتصل بهذه الضربات قد يسبب فزعاً ، ولكنها قد تكون وليدة لأسباب عديدة مختلفة أكثر شيوعاً ، أي إجهاد بدني أو تعب نفسي أو عاطفي ، أو أكله ثقيلة أو الإسراف في شرب القهوة أو التدخين أو تناول الكحول .. هذه هي معظم الأسباب الممكنة التي تؤدى إلى هذا الخلل .... هذا بالإضافة إلى الحالات المرضية التي تصيب عضلة القلب كالروماتيزم ... أو تصلب الشرايين التاجية أو حتى أختلال نشاط الغدة الدرقية .... مما سيؤدي إلى حصول بعض الخلل في التوصيلية الكهربائية بين أذيني وبطيني القلب ليسبب ما يصطلح علية بإنغلاق توصيلية القلب Heart Block ... 

يعد خفقان القلب Arrhythmia واحداً من أكثر الأعراض شيوعاً ، و هو الشعور بضربات القلب بشكل غير طبيعي .... يصف المريض الخفقان بأشكال مختلفة : إما أنه شعور بتوقف مؤقت للقلب أو تسرع في ضربات القلب أو عدم انتظام هذه الضربات. كثير من المرضى اللذين يشكون من خفقان القلب ، لديهم أحد أنواع اضطرابات أو خلل في انتظام ضربات القلب .... من حيث المبدأ ، كل أنواع تلك الاضطرابات يمكنها أن تؤدي إلى الخفقان ... وعلى الرغم من كون البعض من الأشخاص لا يهتمون لخفقان القلب ، فإن عدداً كبيراً يشعر بانزعاج شديد قد يصل إلى درجة الخوف من الموت المفاجئ ..... تتعدد طرق المعالجة الممكنة لمثل تلك الإضطرابات ... فمنها مايتم بإستخدام العقاقير والأدوية الطبية المناسبة ... أو ما يتم باللجوء إلى أساليب القسطرة الجراحية ... أو منها ما يتم بزرع جهاز كهربائي صغير داخل جسم المريض ... يدعى بـ منظم ضربات القلب - Pacemaker والذي يكون ذو فائدة كبيرة خصوصاً في الحالات المزمنة ....

سجل منظم ضربات القلب منذ عشرات السنين نجاحاً باهراً في انقاذ حياة الكثيرين من الناس الذين يعانون من الإضطرابات القلبية وذلك بتنظيمه نشاط قلوبهم عن طريق ارسال الذبذبات الكهربائية، إلا ان وظيفته لا تقف عند هذا الحد فحسب ! لذا فلنحاول معاً ان نستعرض مهام هذا الجهاز.

لقد عرف علماء الفسلجة منذ اواخر القرن التاسع عشر ان تحفيز ضربات القلب يتم بارسال ذبذبات كهربائية ، وقد ادرك الاطباء بعد اجراء أول المخططات القلبية الكهربائية عام 1901 بأن القلب مهدد بالتوقف في حال تعرض النشاط الكهربائي للاضطراب، ومن هنا بزغت الفكرة العبقرية والجريئة في زرع مولّد كهربائي ينظم بفضل ذبذباته هذا العضو الحيوي حينما يعمل بنمط بطيء للغاية.

بيد ان الانتظار كان حتمياً حتى عام 1959 حيث جرى إعداد المولّد تمهيداً لزرعه في جسم الانسان. وقد شهدت السويد زراعة أول منظم ضربات للقلب اطلق عليه “Pacemaker” أو “صانع الايقاع”.

واشادت كل الأوساط بهذا التقدم الهائل في حقل التكنولوجيا الطبية، اذ انه يتيح للآلاف المؤلفة من البشر ممن يعانون من خلل في ضربات القلب التمتع بحياة طبيعية.... ومنذ مطلع الثمانينات تركت الاجهزة الأولى لتنظيم القلب الساحة لتحل محلها اجهزة بدوائر الكترونية ، تحلل ضمنياً ايقاع القلب لتكتشف الخلل وتعالجه بواحدة او أكثر من الذبذبات الكهربائية من دون ان يشعر المريض بذلك حيث يقوم منظم النبض بارسال ذبذبات منتظمة في حال واصل القلب الخفقان ببطء شديد .......

يتكون هذا الجهاز من جزئين أساسين هما مولد النبضات Pulse Generator والسلك الكهربائي Lead والذي يقوم بنقل النبضات (الصناعية) من المولد إلى القلب ...مما سيؤدي إلى تعديل ضربات القلب إلى المعدل الطبيعي ليقوم بضخ الدم إلى كافة أعضاء الجسم .... يماثل حجم جهاز منظم القلب الصناعي حجم العملة النقدنية المعدنية تقريباً ... ويكون محكم الإغلاق جداً ويستمد الجهاز طاقته من بطارية مشحونة صغيرة ذات عمر إفتراضي معين ( قد يصل إلى عشر سنوات ) ويجب تغييرها بعد نفاذ شحنها وإعادة زرع الجهاز داخل جسم المريض .... بحيث تتم برمجته من فوق الجلد من قبل الطبيب المختص ..... يوجد هناك نوعين رئيسين من منظمات القلب الصناعية ... النوع الأول هو أحادي القطبية Unipolar وله سلك كهربائي واحد فقط يقوم بنقل النبضات الكهربائية من وإلى حجرة قلبية واحدة فقط ( الأذين الأيمن على سبيل المثال ) .... أما النوع الثاني فهو المنظم ثنائي القطبية Bipolar فيختلف بوجود سلكين كهربائيين أحدهما يرتبط بالأذين الأيمن بينما يرتبط الثاني بالبطين الأيمن ..... وبفضل التقدم العلمي اصبح هذا المنظم اليوم متكاملا ً، وأصغر حجما ً، وأشد مقاومة، ويعود الفضل في ذلك الى استخدام الموادالملائمة في صناعته اضافة الى صغر حجم الدوائر الالكترونية وهو عبارة عن علبة من معدن التيتانيوم وزنها 25 جراماً وطولها 6 ملم وسمكها 8 ملم تخرج منها عدة اقطاب كهربائية يدخل البلاتين في صنعها ومنذ اواسط التسعينات اصبح منظم ضربات القلب يتميز بذاكرة يحفظ فيها المعلومات المتعلقة بعمله، ويسجل النشاط الكهربائي للقلب ..... وبفضل هذه المعطيات التي تم جمعها من قبل المرسل - المستقبل الموجود في العلبة ، اصبح بامكان الطبيب متابعة التطور الصحي للمريض، وتنظيم عمل الجهاز بفضل الحاسوب ، علاوة على ذلك يقوم منظم ضربات القلب بمعالجة الازمات القلبية الاكثر تعقيداً مثل التركيبة الرديئة للسائل العصبي الكهربائي الموجود في القلب، او الانتقال البطيء لهذا السائل العصبي بين الاذين والبطين، أو حتى العجز الميكانيكي لعضلة القلب عند عدم انقباضها بشكل طبيعي ....

تتمثل التطورات الاخيرة التي حققها العلماء في قدرة منظم ضربات القلب على التأقلم التلقائي لبعض مهامه بمقارنة الثوابت التي سجلها مع تلك التي يتضمنها برنامجه ، ولن تقف عجلة العلم ابداً، فهناك خطوة اخرى سترى النور قريباً، وهي تنظيم القلب أو برمجته عن بُعد Tele-pacemaker حيث يتم نقل المعطيات المسجلة ذات العلاقة ببرمجة المنظم بواسطة الاقمار الصناعية من العلبة الى الجهة المصنعة او الى فريق طبي لاجراء التحليلات النهائية او لاجراء التصحيحات الطارئة .... .

يتأثر عمل منظم ضربات القلب الصناعي أثناء وجوده داخل جسم المريض ببعض الظواهر الخارجية مثل الموجات الصادرة من الهاتف النقال كما ينصح الأشخاص المزروعة بداخل أجسامهم مثل هذا النوع من الأجهزة بعدم التعرض لأجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي MRI لمما فيها من تأثير كبير على عمل تلك الأجهزة وأدائها ....

أعزائي ... بعد هذه المقدمة عن منظمات نبض القلب ، الطبيعية منها والصناعية ، والتي أقتبست بعض أجزائها من مقالة رائعة للدكتور الفاضل محمد السقا .... أقدم لكم في الرابط التالي لمحاضرة Power Point تتضمن تفاصيل ومرتسمات أكثر توضيحاً حول هذا الموضوع الجميل ....

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Pacemakers.pps

أرجو أن تكون مشاركتي هذه ذات فائدة علمية كبيرة للجميع ... ومن الله التوفيق ....

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي حسنين العراقي .

تحياتي .

كعادتك تمتعنا بمثل هذه المواضيع الجميلة البناءة.

أقدم لك شكري الجزيل وأمتناني العميق . وأدعو من الله عز وجل أن تستمر بعطاءك الا محدود 

ويوفقك الله في الدنيا والاخرة .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي حسنين العراقي .

تحياتي .

كعادتك تمتعنا بمثل هذه المواضيع الجميلة البناءة.

أقدم لك شكري الجزيل وأمتناني العميق . وأدعو من الله عز وجل أن تستمر بعطاءك الا محدود 

ويوفقك الله في الدنيا والاخرة .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي العزيز ... البغدادي الفاضل

تبهرني دومأ  ... تعليقاتكم المعبرة ... خصوصاً مع كونكم صاحب الرد الأول و الأروع لمعظم المشاركات في ملتقانا الرائع :7: .... فهنيئاً لملتقى المهندسين العرب ... بشكل عام .... وملتقى الهندسة الطبية ... بشكل خاص :12: ... بمشرفنا الكريم :77: ... أعانكم الله أخي العزيز وحماكم من كل سوء ... أمنياتي لكم بالصحة والسلامة والموفقية ... :56: 

م. حــســــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
عشت يابطل على هذا الشرح الجميل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## زهرة القمر (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا استاذ حسنين موضوع رائع جدا ومتكامل 
ومفيد جدا جدا
ان شاءالله من ابداع لابداع اكثر 
شرح رائع ووافي جدا
موفق دائما وابدا ان شاءالله
ليس بغريب عنك هذا الابداع ونتظر دائما منك كل جديد ومفيد
بارك الله بيك
اختك م. زهرة القمر


----------



## وليد العمري (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذ المجهود الكبير 

اخوك وليد العمري


----------



## حسام علوي (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يابش مهندس الموضوع جدا رائع ...
وبالنسبة للرابط مش شغال عندي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (14 يوليو 2009)

أشكركم جداً على المرور الكريم والكلمات الرائعة ... وأعتذر جداً عن عدم عمل الرابط الموجود ... إليكم الرابط التالي ... http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Pacemakers.pps

وبالتوفيق للجميع إن شاءالله ...

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــراقـــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا الموضوع الطيب


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
.........................0


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخي 

وأعظم الله أجركم 

وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## lovemoment (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد اعرف معلومات كامله عن جهاز تنبيه الجمجمه كهربائيا الله يخليكم


----------



## enme (2 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد السيد رمضان (2 أبريل 2012)

يا سيدي جزاك الله خير


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

merci bcp


----------



## المصطفى مؤيد (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذ حسنين العراقي 
ارجو من حضرتك تشرح بشكل مفصل لماذا يتاثر البيس ميكر بال mri وهل يتاثر ب x-ray 
الشكر الجزيل لحضرتك


----------

